# Game Thread: Saturday Jan. 20 vs. Knicks



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

<center>























*Indiana Pacers (20-19) - New York Knicks (17-23)*

*Time*: 7:00 Eastern
*Venue*: Conseco Fieldhouse
*TV*: FSI
*Radio*: WIBC 1070










*Probable Starting Lineup*

    
*Jamaal Tinsley | Marquis Daniels | Danny Granger | Jermaine O'Neal | Jeff Foster*

*Key Reserves*

  
*Troy Murphy | Mike Dunleavy | Darrell Armstrong*

*Injuries*

 *- Sprained Shoulder*

 *- Strained Groin*

*2006-07 TEAM LEADERS*

*Points* - Jermaine O'Neal 19.2
*Rebounds* - Jermaine O'Neal 10.4
*Assists *- Jamaal Tinsley 6.3
*Steals *- Jamaal Tinsley 1.54 
*Blocks* - Jermaine O'Neal 3.06
*FG% * - Maceo Baston 69
*FT%* - Rawle Marshall 82.6
*3PT%* - Danny Granger 38.5










*Probable Starting Lineup*
    
*Stephon Marbury | Quentin Richardson | Jared effries | Channing Frye | Eddy Curry*

*Key Reserves*

  
*Nate Robinson | Jamal Crawford | David Lee*

*Injuries*

*- Right Knee Tendinitis*

*2006-07 TEAM LEADERS*

*Points* - Eddy Curry 19.1
*Rebounds* - David Lee 10.4
*Assists *- Stephon Marbury 5.5
*Steals *- Jared Jeffries 1.29
*Blocks* - Channing Frye .9
*FG% * - Eddy Curry 57.7
*FT%* - Steve Francis 92.5
*3PT%* - Quentin Richardson 41



*Indiana Pacers**
Home: 10-6
Road: 10-13
Overall: 20-19 (4th in Central, 7th in East, 15th in NBA)

New York Knicks
Home: 10-11
Road: 7-12
Overall: 17-23 (3rd in Atlantic, 11th in East, 21st in NBA)*








</center>








*- 28 points in last game*








*- 23ppg in last 3 games*

<center>*Pacers Fan's Key Matchup*:

Jermaine O'Neal vs. Channing Frye

Games vs. Knicks this year:

Pacers 109 Knicks 95

Pacers 112 Knicks 96

Average Score:

Pacers- 110.5
Knicks- 95.5

Prediction:

Pacers 99
Knicks 93


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

Pacers 102
Knicks 95


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

Pacers 100 - 93


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Pacers 97
Knicks 90


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

Shouldn't we have a different starting lineup tomorrow?


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Pacersthebest said:


> Shouldn't we have a different starting lineup tomorrow?


I don't see why we would. Daniels > Dunleavy and Foster and Jermaine have been starting together for half the season. Carlisle's the kind of guy to bring newbies off the bench until they prove themselves, unless it's a star.


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

Pacers Fan said:


> I don't see why we would. Daniels > Dunleavy and Foster and Jermaine have been starting together for half the season. Carlisle's the kind of guy to bring newbies off the bench until they prove themselves, unless it's a star.


Well, I like this lineup too and we have a huge bench now. But most of the people think we change the lineup with some new guys.


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

if only Danny had 31 pts last game...anyways 103-101 Pacers. Big Game.


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2003)

Pacers 97
Knicks 86

I am gonna miss this game despite being on NBA tv... gotta go with the girl to jamestown which is a 3 hour drive, and we'll be there all day. We are coming off a very tuff loss, i think we will rebound in a big fashion with the new additions playing a key role in the victory!


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

If the pacers win this game..it will be the first time in franchise history that they swept the season series against the Knicks. Anyways.. are the Warrior guys playin tonight?


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Knick_Killer31 said:


> Anyways.. are the Warrior guys playin tonight?





> Those three, acquired Wednesday from Golden State, are expected to make their Indiana debuts tonight. The fourth player acquired, point guard Keith McLeod, will be inactive with a groin strain. Carlisle said Friday he hadn't made his final decision about the starting lineup but was leaning toward leaving Marquis Daniels and Danny Granger in the shooting guard and small forward slots.





> "We certainly want to able to do some things off of flow," Carlisle said. "We set up to be a better movement team than we’ve been because guys like Murphy and Dunleavy and Diogu play well in that type of environment. … This should be an easy group to integrate based on those things."





> The Knicks (17-24) are coming off consecutive one-point losses. Washington's Caron Butler dunked with 2.2 seconds left for a 99-98 win Wednesday, and New Jersey's Clifford Robinson tipped in the game-winner in a 101-100 verdict Friday. Even so, they've gone 8-7 in their last 15 games, including victories over Utah, Detroit and Chicago.





> TRENDS
> 
> When Marquis Daniels scored 23 points with five assists in Miami Thursday; in his only other three starts of the season, he totaled 14 points and five assists. … Jeff Foster scored more points in 6 minutes of the fourth quarter in Miami (12) than he had in any game this season. … Foster's season-high 14 points in that game represented his first double-figure scoring since Nov. 29 at Golden State. … Danny Granger has averaged 17.4 points and 7.4 rebounds in the last five games. … Jamaal Tinsley has shot 60-of-182 (.330) overall and 11-of-45 (.244) from the arc in the last 14. … The Pacers have shot 49-of-175 (.280) from the 3-point line in the last 10. … The defense has allowed 108.0 points and .490 shooting in the last three.


http://www.nba.com/pacers/news/preview_070120.html

Pacers.com also lists the same starting lineup I have, and Mike Dunleavy as the 6th man.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Dunleavy's starting. Foster and Jermaine hug Isiah Thomas before the game.


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

Jup. I can watch it too


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

2nd time traveling


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

Please defend Curry normally.


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

Grangers 2nd 3!

Daniels looks good again.


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

Go Granger! how are the new guys doing? (cant watch this game..:rant


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

Auggie said:


> Go Granger! how are the new guys doing? (cant watch this game..:rant


All 3 new guys gained some minutes, Murphy had a nice off rebound and score. Dunleavy missed some shots.


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

Murphy could be a same player as Foster, nice.


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

Murphy for 3!


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

Diogu isn't palying that good, yet. Murphy looks good.


----------



## 31andOnly (Feb 9, 2006)

I am really enjoying Murphy in the post...and that 3 pointer he hit was awesome...Ike is having alot of problems out there but thats to be expected...Im suprised we are playing as many people as we are...


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Why the :curse: are we losing by double digits?....


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Troy Murphy is playing pretty good so far....Kinda reminds me of a younger Croshere no?


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

PaCeRhOLiC said:


> Troy Murphy is playing pretty good so far....Kinda reminds me of a younger Croshere no?


I like the fact we have more rebounding now, it can really help us.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Pacersthebest said:


> I like the fact we have more rebounding now, it can really help us.


Yes...And he's also a pretty good 3 point shooter which we desperately need...:cheers:


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Wait, why give that to the Knicks? Lee stepped out of bounds for the jump ball, then Jermaine did. It's either out Lee or a jump ball. Not Knicks.


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

**** the REFS


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Let's close this half nicely guys....I'll be back after halftime....:cheers: GO PACERS!!!!


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Greene gambles on a steal, and Marbury hits a three.


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

Argh Marbury.


----------



## 31andOnly (Feb 9, 2006)

This is horrid the refs have made some very very questionable calls, its as if that female ref is bias...


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

31andOnly said:


> This is horrid the refs have made some very very questionable calls, its as if that female ref is bias...


It's Violet Palmer, the worst referee in the NBA.


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

Not to forget the bad call against Miami.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

What was that? Call the foul after he misses? A little late, referee.


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

Defence please.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Dunleavy for 3! David Lee "fouled" as he hits a shot.

71-58 New York with 7:20 left in the 3rd.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Ed Smith? Who is that? The best guy Tinsley's ever played against?


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Dunleavy attacks the basket for a layup. His jump shot hasn't been on, but he's played well so far in the second half. Dunleavy hits another jumper!

76-68 Knicks with 4:15 left in the 3rd.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Dunleavy draws the foul and hits a jumper! Dunleavy is a superstar!


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Jermaine draws an offensive foul against Jerome James. We're coming back!


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

Dunleavy is doing nice man!


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

Man, the refs are bad.


----------



## 31andOnly (Feb 9, 2006)

Dunleavy...they said this kid has no heart and no emotion...Simply put I am extremely happy with his play...1 practice and he is working his *** off for this team...


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

These refs are utterly pathetic.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Jermaine hits a floater! Haha awesome.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Dunleavy rebounds a Tinsley miss, then Tinsley pump fakes another 25 footer. Jermaine with the jumper.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Dunleavy causes Richardson to airball, then almost catches an alley-oop before Richardson swats it away. Ball tipped out again. .6 seconds left. Granger fouled on the three. Knocked over, but of course, no foul. Pacers down 79-77 entering the 4th quarter.


----------



## 31andOnly (Feb 9, 2006)

what in the heck was that? This is one of the worst officiated games ive ever seen...Granger was clearly hit on the three at the end of this quarter...


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

Haha third game I watch this year, but are the refs always THAT bad?


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Troy Murphy draws Eddy Curry's 5th foul on a blown dunk! Pacers down 83-80 with 10:08 left in the game.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Woah Murphy with an awesome post move on Jared Jeffries, hits, and draws the foul.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Murphy misses, gets the rebound, hits, and is fouled again! These two newbies are awesome.


----------



## 31andOnly (Feb 9, 2006)

Wow they got back up 5 fast...


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Go Murphy! I love this guy.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Pacersthebest said:


> Haha third game I watch this year, but are the refs always THAT bad?


Not at all. I've only seen 2-3 other games this year with so many questionable calls like this.


----------



## 31andOnly (Feb 9, 2006)

Win or lose im severely impressed and happy with Dunleavy and Murphy's efforts tonight...


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

31andOnly said:


> Wow they got back up 5 fast...



In like less than 1 min....:curse:....Come on D....


----------



## Hail Yinka (Jul 3, 2006)

refs cheatin for the knicks against the pacers? next thing you know larry johnson will enter the game and hit a 4-pt play


----------



## 31andOnly (Feb 9, 2006)

Wow...around 2 minutes and we go from a game tieing rebound and free throw to being down 10 again...


----------



## 31andOnly (Feb 9, 2006)

Hail Yinka said:


> refs cheatin for the knicks against the pacers? next thing you know larry johnson will enter the game and hit a 4-pt play



that is forbidden to ever be talked about around anyone interested in Indiana basketball


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

How can this happen, it sucks, 10 behind again.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Watch us lose this game...Just pathetic, got no defense at all, and it seems like our offense is uncertain of what it wants to do....Pathetic...


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Jared Jeffries goaltends Armstrong. Armstrong steals the ball again and tried to dunk it, but instead barely hit a layup. Only down 6 now! Time for Dunleavy to get hot again.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Armstrong!!!!


----------



## 31andOnly (Feb 9, 2006)

Wow was Armstrong seriously considering a "rock the cradle" dunk? thank god he made that...3 and a half left down 4 with Eddie Curry getting a 3 second violation...Jamal short but gets his own board and now its a 2 pt game...


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

yES!!!!...Come on Indy!!!!


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Tinsley bricks, then gets his rebound and hits to cut the lead to 2. 97-95 Knicks with 3 minutes left.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

2 point game again, but someone other than Tinsley needs to do something.


----------



## 31andOnly (Feb 9, 2006)

Curry gone...Frye was ridiculously horrible tonight...


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Bye Curry.

Tinsley to the line again. Make these.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Give it to Troy!!!...


----------



## 31andOnly (Feb 9, 2006)

That 3 was the dagger in the heart...


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Tinsley fouls out Eddy Curry! Then Marbury hits a three to extend the league to 5. Tinsley misses.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Game over.....


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

You can't win with these refs, just can't.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Agh, David Lee with a reverse dunk. Down 8 with 1:15 left. Game over. Shoot a 3, Dunleavy! Or, Granger can hit one. That works.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Tinsley steals the ball. Dunleavy should've taken that instead of hesitating. Travel on the Knicks. Pacers down 5 with 36.8 remaining.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Granger htis a layup. Robinson trapped, and passes it to Lee, who gets a backcourt violation! Pacesr down 3 with 24.3 seconds left. Dunleavy!


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Tinsley almost overdribbles. Jermaine hits, and we foul Nate Robinson. Brick one! 10.1 seconds left.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Robinson hits the first. And the 2nd. Argh. Pacers down 107-104 with 10.1 seconds left. Go to Dunleavy!


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Give it to GRANGER!!!


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Jermaine hits inside again. Knicks fouled again. Robinson bricks the first. Yes! No timeouts left for Indy. Robinson hits the 2nd. Granger misses at the buzzer from around 26 feet. Knicks win 108-106.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

No0!!!!!!!!!!!!!!bad Shot


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

Man, why not going for 2?


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Pacersthebest said:


> Man, why not going for 2?


Not enough time since we didn't have a timeout...but it was a real bad decision by Danny, although I did want him to take the shot.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

If only Marbury would've only got hurt before, we win this game....He was definetly the difference maker....


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

I saw this game and almost uke: The refs were horrible..just horrible. Murphy could've played better and the only right thing Diogu did tonight was put on a uniform. O'neal didnt really impress me but i was satisfied with his play and David Lee and the rest of the Knicks owned us on the glass. And Grangers last shot...are you kiddin me? First of all bad decision by Tins dribblin into the corner and second of all Granger shot the ball from a mile away and of course didnt even hit the rim. He failed his Reggie test..who's takin the test next? Dunleavy or Murphy?


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Knick_Killer31 said:


> Granger shot the ball from a mile away and of course didnt even hit the rim. He failed his Reggie test..who's takin the test next?


Reggie test? First of all, he's only in his sophomore year and he was in a horrible spot. It didn't look like he had the best of all plays drawn up for him either, maybe if we had a time out we would have seen a better result in the "Reggie test"?


----------



## Grangerx33 (Mar 9, 2004)

Pacersthebest said:


> You can't win with these refs, just can't.


Couldn't agree more. This is sickening, we should stop counting Pacers losses and count how many the refs gave the other team. Something needs to be done, this is getting crazy. Every time the Pacers would egt momentum they'd screw em over. How in the world can you give that ball to the Knicks where David Lee isn't even on the court? Then Marbury dribbles it off his leg and they get it back. Both of those resulted in 3 pointers during Pacer comebacks. The refs need to be fired, they ruin the game for me. They take the fun out of it.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Box Man said:


> Reggie test? First of all, he's only in his sophomore year and he was in a horrible spot. It didn't look like he had the best of all plays drawn up for him either, maybe if we had a time out we would have seen a better result in the "Reggie test"?


Yeah, now looking back at it, I really don't like the idea of going for a 2 with 10 seconds left while down 3. It might've worked if we'd had a timeout, but we didn't. Last game was a bad play for Granger, this game was a bad spot. Get him on a drive and dish from Tinsley, though, and it's in.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Final Score- 106-108 Knicks

Pacers Fan- 22
Pacersthebest- 17
Auggie- 21
Box Man- 27
Knick_Killer31- 10
MillerTime- 31

Winner- Knick_Killer31, for the 3rd time in a row.

I guess scoring in the 100's still won't be too hard. All we have to do is play ****ty defense, resulting in quicker shots for the opponent and more possessions for us.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Pacers Fan said:


> I really don't like the idea of going for a 2 with 10 seconds left while down 3.


I didn't like it as soon as we did that, but I told my self not to worry about it as we would have a good shot in the end... But we didn't. A lot of different strategies, but a time out definitely would have helped.


----------



## JayRedd (Jan 2, 2006)

Tough game. Some promising things...but others, not so much. I'm eager to see the new team again though, despite the loss.

I did keep a running game log of the game though, if anyone is interested in seeing a recap of what went down tonight. You can check it out at: www.bothteamsplayedhard.net


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

JayRedd said:


> I did keep a running game log of the game though, if anyone is interested in seeing a recap of what went down tonight. You can check it out at: www.bothteamsplayedhard.net



Very well done...:cheers:


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

Box Man said:


> Reggie test? First of all, he's only in his sophomore year and he was in a horrible spot. It didn't look like he had the best of all plays drawn up for him either, maybe if we had a time out we would have seen a better result in the "Reggie test"?



what i meant is since reggie left nobody could step up during the dying seconds and Granger tried 2 games in a row and failed..


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

Pacers Fan said:


> Winner- Knick_Killer31, for the 3rd time in a row.



Seriously 3 in a row? Sweet...thats 5 in total.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Knick_Killer31 said:


> what i meant is since reggie left nobody could step up during the dying seconds


Jermaine O'Neal has been able to for a long time. Just, not from 3-point range.



> and Granger tried 2 games in a row and failed..


He was in horrible positions both times. Two times in a row for a 2nd year player doesn't mean failure. Reggie's missed two in a row before, and Granger isn't even close to his prime.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Knick_Killer31 said:


> what i meant is since reggie left nobody could step up during the dying seconds and Granger tried 2 games in a row and failed..


I knew what you meant, but don't blame Granger, he's not our leader. Whatever happened to Jermaine and just going for the tie?


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

Box Man said:


> I knew what you meant, but don't blame Granger, he's not our leader. Whatever happened to Jermaine and just going for the tie?



There just wasnt enough time and sure Granger was in tough positions both games but he still couldve made it and he couldve taken a better shot both times anyways..


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Knick_Killer31 said:


> There just wasnt enough time and sure Granger was in tough positions both games but he still couldve made it and he couldve taken a better shot both times anyways..


I never saw his shot in the first game, but in last night's he really didn't have much of a choice. He didn't have enough time to get a better shot, you can't blame him for that.

Anyways, we still should have given it to Jermaine to tie it since we didn't have a timeout. We would have definitely had advantage in overtime with a couple of their guys fouled out.


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

Box Man said:


> Anyways, we still should have given it to Jermaine to tie it since we didn't have a timeout. We would have definitely had advantage in overtime with a couple of their guys fouled out.


Yeah I dont think they could've beat us without Curry and Frye.


----------

